# Newcastle United Fan Punches Horse



## Spite

I'm guessing the UK readers will appreciate this a bit more.

Newcastle fans went on the riot after getting stuffed at home to Sunderland this past weekend. One of the fans thought it would be a good idea to get in a fight with a police horse.






It wasn't long before someone 'redesigned' the Newcastle badge.










And of course a new Geordie song for the Mags to sing.

_Ooh me lads, ya should of seen them crying, Sunderland came n kicked their arses, looked like they were dying, all the mags & mingers there were never at the races, so they went along the scotswood roooaaadd...... t punch some horses faces. _


----------



## Joabbuac

Horrible bastard, Horse didnt do nothing to him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Bunch of idiots...


----------



## Spite

Lets hope the nutter gets some jail time over this.

I would have liked nothing better for the horse to have reared up and clocked the arsehole in the face. Just goes to show how disciplined those animals are. Would have been a different story had he wandered onto a field and done it.

Coward.


----------



## Voiceless

Reminds me of


----------



## UKMMAGURU

You couldn't make this shit up honestly, thick Geordies punching horses :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Horse should of stomped that fool.


----------



## UKMMAGURU




----------



## Killz

He's from my town hahaha


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Killz said:


> He's from my town hahaha


Morpeth?


----------



## Killz

No, Bedlington. It's quite near Morpeth. I know a few people who know him. He lives maybe 3 mile from me hahaha. what a dick!


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Killz said:


> No, Bedlington. It's quite near Morpeth. I know a few people who know him. He lives maybe 3 mile from me hahaha. what a dick!


:thumb01:

Apparently when asked why he wore a scarf over his face it's because he has a bad tooth and he didn't want the cold to get to it.. :laugh:


----------



## Killz

Haha yeah, shittest excuse ever!

I liked when he said on the news that he loved animals cos he had 2 dogs... Like when racists say they aren't racist cos they've got black friends :laugh:


----------



## joshua7789

I dont know what people are upset about, that horse was clearly talking shit.


----------



## GDPofDRB

it's too bad the horse didn't kick him in the junk.


----------



## Stun Gun

WTF lol Newcastle fans


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Last one, promise:


----------

